# Igenix Audit Tool Kit on Sale



## heatherwinters (Oct 9, 2009)

Just wanted to pass on that Ingenix's Audit tool kit for 2009 is on sale for $50.00, normally $200.  It has alot of good information.  If anyone needs the source code, let me know.


----------



## mhcpc (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ingenix audit tool kit*

Please send me the source code.  My email is mhayescpc@charter.net. Thanks.


----------



## heatherwinters (Oct 14, 2009)

*Source Code*

[FONT=&quot]128032[/FONT]    Expires October 31


----------

